# Schutzhund Training/Helper Training Southeast Ohio



## EverettGermanShepherds (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello, 
My wife and I are starting a business revolving around breeding/training high-end Schutzhund dogs. We have some knowledge of Schutzhund basics and general dog training but we are having trouble finding anyone willing to actually help teach us with the more intricate details of Schutzhund. We have been to a few clubs and it always just seems to be people working their already trained dogs. We've tried to pick up as much as possible but we would like to be able to work with someone one on one to teach us about how to be effective helpers, training tips etc. Does anyone know of anything similar to this in Southeast Ohio. We have heard of and talked to the Neussbaum's and Scarburry's but we were looking more towards the Cambridge OH/Wheeling WV area. If anyone has any suggestions that would be super helpful. 

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been training my dog for 3 years. My first dog. Going to trial him in the spring. I don't have anywhere near the knowledge it would take to train and breed dogs. 

I'm not really sure what you are expecting? You go to clubs, you train and title your dog, you learn. If you are successful, people will train with you. But your expectation of starting a business with only basic knowledge of IPO and general dog training just isn't realistic to paying your bills. 

And having a goal of breeding "high-end Schutzhund" dogs implies you don't really know what breeding should be about. 

My suggestion is to get a good dog. Find a good club. Train your dog. It's the only way you are going to learn. There is not a single successful trainer out there that started a business first and then titled a dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

along with what Jax posted, not many who are into the sport(which is now called IPO) would probably take seriously someone who hasn't been involved with it as far as buying a 'high end' dog from to compete with. This is a fairly small world where everyone knows who is who, so you have to pay your dues, make a name and reputation for yourself to even be taken seriously as legit. 
This is the norm for most venues of sports, newbies have to have their mettle tested to prove themselves. By then, they are no longer newbies.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

There are already tons of nice dogs out there being bred by breeders that have years and years of training experience and titles to back it up, you have to think why would anyone go to train with or buy a dog from someone who just started out learning about this stuff? Makes absolutely no sense. People pay trainers for their time because of the trainer's experience and talent at training dogs. Even if you are the most naturally talented dog trainer in the world, no one is going to pay for your time if you have no experience because you will have nothing to really teach. You need to work on getting experience. If you really can't find anyone to help you at a club you don't have many options. There are a lot of good dog training videos out there, Leerburg sells some, lots of good info but there is only so much you will learn by watching a dvd.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

The only way that you will learn the intricacies of ipo will be by getting a nice pup and training it, working it and titling. Even if someone wanted to they couldn't just teach you the intricacies. It like wanting someone to teach you to become a Olympic gymnastics coach without wanting to have competed and trained in the sport yourself.


----------



## EverettGermanShepherds (Dec 27, 2016)

I guess I must have been too vague in my original post. We are not just jumping into a full out business and expecting to be highly reputable breeders and trainers overnight. We do have pups with great drive and bloodlines that we have set a nice foundation with to continue into titling them. We get that we have to have a reputation and put in the work. Those things do not happen quickly and the business that I mentioned is an afterthought to actually learning the fine details of the sport. What I was asking for is suggestions in the best ways to get to the point were we can get these dogs titled. So thanks astrovan2487 for at least giving some decent advice, ie. Leerburg dvds. Most of you have just suggested that we "just train" them. My point is that we have been doing that on our own but we just need some extra guidance, be it literature, videos, good clubs. The clubs (albeit few) we have been to were more just social gatherings and seemed annoyed that we were even asking for help. I guess I just don't understand why such an intricate, difficult, and seemingly aging art form has to be so frustratingly inclusive against a young couples genuine interest in learning. 
And to the main question I was asking in the previous post, does anyone know of any clubs or organizations around the Cambridge OH/Wheeling WV area. We are moving permanently to that area and would love to go to a club around there but are having trouble finding one.


----------

